# Hi! New to mice :)



## ShibunniX (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm fairly new to mice, so far I have a small group of 10 adults and 2 litters, total of 13 babies 
I raise Satin and Satin angora/longhair fancies, I really want to work on sables/tans and dutch marked, though!


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey and welcome to the forum there is heaps of info on here so enjoy reading!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

